# scorpion in big bear or surrounding places?



## neubii18 (Apr 5, 2010)

i am planning a scorpion hunting trip up there on thursday.will i likely find some scoprions at this time?if so,will i have a better chance catching some black lighting or rock flipping?


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 5, 2010)

probably the easiest scorpions to find in big bear are going to be anuroctonus.  they are burrowing scorpions, so you just need to find their burrows and dig

you can probably find some random vaejovids, but you might be too high of elevation for anything but Anuroctonus



if you really want to have a good chance of finding some i would suggest googling pics and threads about their burrows


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 5, 2010)

How do you dug them out.I couldn't find anything in google.I foun a little but it was kinds confusing.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 5, 2010)

there are posts out there

consider it practice in bug research.  i probably spend more time on the computer than in the field, when i am learning about them


i'll try to remember to make a youtube of finding one. i promised a buddy i would try to get some for him, so maybe i can do a quickie hike this week


----------

